

Ask HN: Simple feature request tracking service? - shockie

I'm going to launch a new product and I want to provide the users a way to submit feature requests. The code is hosted on Github but it's a private repo so the issue tracker can't be used. Is there a service equal to the functionality of the Github issue tracker(So no getsatisfaction)?
======
namenotrequired
I haven't used it (for any of my sites), but a site that did a Show HN
yesterday (<http://instantname.me/>) used <https://www.uservoice.com> which I
liked.

